# Canelo vs Alfredo Angulo OFFICIAL for March 8



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-s...-73393?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Omar Figueroa vs Ricardo Alvarez will be on the card as well 
Leo Santa Cruz vs Christian Mijares is being negotiated for the card as well


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Well it'll be explosive while it lasts anyways, not a bad comeback fight like, and one that will be the ginger one look good.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Goo and interesting.

Third consecutive hard fight for Alvarez.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good for him. He has everything to look good in this one, still, Angulo is dangerous!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

going with the upset. Angulo by late stoppage or he outworks Canelo...


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good fight for Canelo.

Canelo UD


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Any mention of where it will take place?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> going with the upset. Angulo by late stoppage or he outworks Canelo...


I could see it actually


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good Comeback fight, I'm not counting angulo out, that Pressure he was applying against Lara was deadly.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

is it PPV?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Good stuff. Better competition for a comeback fight. I would have not mind if he fought a lesser fighter.
I hope it is not PPV.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Exactly what I figured would happen. The good news is that Angulo will come to fight, he'll bring the pressure and the fans will be happy. 

Have to figure this is PPV, but would be thrilled to see it on Showtime.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight could end up being a mexican version of Broner = Maidana. I can see Canelo handling Angulo with his jab and movement. Repeatedly walking Angulo into single big shots with occasional flurries.

That said I could see Angulo eating those and continuing to walk Canelo down and hurting him when he backs Saul against the ropes when Saul likes to just sit back and rest.

exciting fight.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Canelo UD.

Anuglos the same guy who got EASILY schooled by Cintron. atsch


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

caenlo's gonna get stopped. he's never faced a hard-hitting light middleweight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

will Angulo be allowed to gain 20 lbs overnight? how large the ring?
i was hoping Lara vs Molina on the undercard.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez done fucked up... "Perro" has absolutely nothing to lose here.
Would have preferred Alvarez beat Lara's ass instead but he took the other path.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez done fucked up... "Perro" has absolutely nothing to lose here.
> Would have preferred Alvarez beat Lara's ass instead but he took the other path.


there is a reason they chose el perro(a) instead of Lara. GBP isn't in the losing business.
angulo will be toasted and i don't feel one inch sorry about his ass.Hes a sore loser and will be set up vs Canelo.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo W 12.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez done fucked up... "Perro" has absolutely nothing to lose here.
> Would have preferred Alvarez beat Lara's ass instead but he took the other path.


GBP doesn't want Canelo losing another wide decision with little to no action, and that's exactly what happens if he fights Lara.

I think Angulo is a very live dog here. He'll make Alvarez work, he won't quit coming, and like you said he has nothing to lose.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> there is a reason they chose el perro(a) instead of Lara. GBP isn't in the losing business.
> angulo will be toasted and i don't feel one inch sorry about his ass.Hes a sore loser and will be set up vs Canelo.


Probably... Would be funny to watch Angulo KO his ass tho for shits & giggles.
(& I'm an Alvarez fan)


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> caenlo's gonna get stopped. he's never faced a hard-hitting light middleweight.


Kermit Cintron 
*35W 28KO
*5'11"
Light MW
Notable wins: *Alfredo Angulo
*


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Kermit Cintron
> *35W 28KO
> *5'11"
> Light MW
> ...


bad example. cintron fought at welterweight for most of his career. furthermore, we all know he way past it by the time he faced canelo.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> bad example. cintron fought at welterweight for most of his career. furthermore, we all know he way past it by the time he faced canelo.


He was a bit past it, but everyone knows that power is the last to go. He caught Saul clean twice. Also, just two years before that he had schooled Angulo.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo will thumb Angulo's ass….


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> He was a bit past it, but everyone knows that power is the last to go. He caught Saul clean twice. Also, just two years before that he had schooled Angulo.


he wasnt as powerful at light middleweight though. he never really stopped anyone of note at the weight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My gut says Canelo will set up the right shots to win, but I'm going with Angulo on the upset. He's too relentless.

That being said it depends which Angulo shows up. Angulo fought an incredible fight against Lara, but we don't know what kind of shape he'll be in coming back. Hopefully he's motivated and isn't gunshy from the injury to his orbital bone, it's a great opportunity, and doesn't squander it by fighting like he did against Silva. Looked terrible there.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> He was a bit past it, but everyone knows that power is the last to go. He caught Saul clean twice. Also, just two years before that he had schooled Angulo.


that's like saying the mosley win was a good one. it wouldve been good... ten years ago... at welterweight.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

It will be tough for Canelo if he hasn't been working on trying to improve his game. Angulo will apply relentless pressure and if Canelo can't hurt him, it will be a long ass night for Canelo. I could see Canelo losing this fight based on either being outworked or gassing out from the intense pressure.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great fight but not ppv worthy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Should be explosive.

Let's see how el pelirrojo handles el perro's pressure.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo's only shot is if Golden Boy makes a 5 by 5 ring again. Would also be extremely helpful if they just made the quality of the canvas so poor and uneven that it's basically a water bed. Angulo has had everything put in his favor every time he has stepped into the ring and he still got brutally stopped by both Kirkland and Lara. This time, he's the one that's gonna get screwed by politics and he'll get stopped again


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Going against the grain and saying Angulo by KO. It's a style match-up that favors Canelo, but we all know what happens when "slow as molasses, won't land a single punch" Angulo gets underrated. I can't see GBP taking this fight without having something up their sleeves to favor Canelo, the superstar.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I get Canelo decision but stoppage? He doesn't throw enough. Kirkland had to be on his ass and Lara was more active than usual to beat Angulo. Canelo was throwing punches like they costed something against Mayweather & Trout, Angulo wont leave many opportunities unless Canelo tries to go to war which I see as a fail. Really wouldnt count Angulo out but props for this a much better fight than spoiling Molina.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez done fucked up... "Perro" has absolutely nothing to lose here.
> Would have preferred Alvarez beat Lara's ass instead but he took the other path.


Would have thought you'd like Perro. He's like a Margarito with more power and starts his assault earlier. Okay he's different. Both pressure fighters and look alike but I like Perro. Will be rooting for him but a very fun fight part of me will be entertained no matter who wins. Just, Canelo doesn't throw or move enough. That worries me against Perro especially with Canelo's stone feet but I wish he took a fight like this before Mayweather.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Going against the grain and saying Angulo by KO. It's a style match-up that favors Canelo, but we all know what happens when "slow as molasses, won't land a single punch" Angulo gets underrated. I can't see GBP taking this fight without having something up their sleeves to favor Canelo, the superstar.


against the grain? most people on here favor angulo to win by ko.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> against the grain? most people on here favor angulo to win by ko.


I was talking about the bookies and conventional wisdom. I'm not talking about on here. Shit, Canelo is ring p4p #10 , last I checked. He's going to be the favorite, dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

techks said:


> Would have thought you'd like Perro. He's like a Margarito with more power and starts his assault earlier. Okay he's different. Both pressure fighters and look alike but I like Perro. Will be rooting for him but a very fun fight part of me will be entertained no matter who wins. Just, Canelo doesn't throw or move enough. That worries me against Perro especially with Canelo's stone feet but I wish he took a fight like this before Mayweather.


I like him just for rocking the cornrows. 
Plus he seems like a good person, but he hasn't been the same since the Kirkland massacre.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Good fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, very happy. Thought he'd take Molina, I stand corrected.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn, most people are picking Angulo by stoppage ? Hmmm....


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo ain't stopping Canelo. Canelo is a skilled, intelligent boxer. Canelo by UD, or KO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Angulo KO. Calling it now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Angulo KO. Calling it now.


:cheers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> Angulo ain't stopping Canelo. Canelo is a skilled, intelligent boxer. Canelo by UD, or KO.


Nah, he isn't the truth. He's getting knocked out.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

All these people picking Angulo by KO. Can't wait to bump this later.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

Solid fight!!!!


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Nah, he isn't the truth. He's getting knocked out.


We have to agree to disagree. I'll be back to say I told you so March 8th:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> We have to agree to disagree. I'll be back to say I told you so March 8th:good


Likewise.


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Angulo will take Alvarez to places he's never really been, Angulo 9th round tlko.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

*Canelo has chosen Alfredo Angulo for March 8*

Guys coming off loses to Floyd tend to suck in there next couple of fights...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-s...-73393?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Omar Figueroa vs Ricardo Alvarez will be on the card as well


Gasnelo(e) will take it in a brutal fight with his Gasneloism rearing its ugly head


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gasnelo(e) will take it in a brutal fight with his Gasneloism rearing its ugly head


My thoughts are that we've never seen Canelo fight a guy as big as Angulo who hits as hard as Angulo does. I already question Alvarez's chin as it is. He's not going to take the shots well and he's not going to cope with the pressure Angulo brings. We also know that Angulo will hit him hard to the body and further damage his glass lungs.

Angulo either catches and stops Canelo early or he breaks canelo down and stops him late.

Angulo then gets a Floyd fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Perro is going to knock cinnamon out, and it's going to be painful.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> My thoughts are that we've never seen Canelo fight a guy as big as Angulo who hits as hard as Angulo does. I already question Alvarez's chin as it is. He's not going to take the shots well and he's not going to cope with the pressure Angulo brings. We also know that Angulo will hit him hard to the body and further damage his glass lungs.
> 
> Angulo either catches and stops Canelo early or he breaks canelo down and stops him late.
> 
> Angulo then gets a Floyd fight.


We didn't see Gasnelo(e) bust out many combos in his most recent outings since he was fighting Black guys.

Those combos will come back for this fight since he's facing a come forward opponent with faulty defense. Bust his face up since Angulo(e) isn't a life or death type of fighter.

Gassy one must rip combos to Angulo(e)'s body and weaken him. Make Gulo(e) lose mustard before the Gassy one does his gassy shit.

Chinny chin Kirkland, who isn't defensively minded like the Gassy one, was able to survive Angulo(e)'s power.

Angulo(e) anit getting no Floyd fight though. Bballandy fucked his AZZ up and took his spot!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> We didn't see Gasnelo(e) bust out many combos in his most recent outings since he was fighting Black guys.
> 
> Those combos will come back for this fight since he's facing a come forward opponent with faulty defense. Bust his face up since Angulo(e) isn't a life or death type of fighter.
> 
> ...


I think the Angulo who fought Lara, trained under virgil hunter, is a different beast to the one who fought Kirkland. I get where you're coming from, but I don't trust Canelo's chin or stamina enough to pick him against Angulo.

And nah, as much as I like him, Lara doesn't bring any money. He won't get the fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the Angulo who fought Lara, trained under virgil hunter, is a different beast to the one who fought Kirkland. I get where you're coming from, but I don't trust Canelo's chin or stamina enough to pick him against Angulo.
> 
> And nah, as much as I like him, Lara doesn't bring any money. He won't get the fight.


Gulo(e) too easy to hit, and Gassy one can put together some beautiful combos. Gassy one's offense will get to Gulo(e) before Gassy's one's tank hits E.

The Gasless one gon bust out some uppers and str8 right hands downstairs on Gulo(e).

Gassy one can take care of Gulo(e)'s power by bodyshotting his AZZ to make him lose mustard


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez will dispatch Angulo by KO, I have no doubts....
Just don't really care to watch this let alone pay for it.
(Not really into seeing Mex on Mex violence)

Lara fight is the only one that matters for Canelo @the time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn I'm just thinking about how good of a fight this will be.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gulo(e) too easy to hit, and Gassy one can put together some beautiful combos. Gassy one's offense will get to Gulo(e) before Gassy's one's tank hits E.
> 
> The Gasless one gon bust out some uppers and str8 right hands downstairs on Gulo(e).
> 
> Gassy one can take care of Gulo(e)'s power by bodyshotting his AZZ to make him lose mustard


No doubt Angulo is going to take punishment, but he's going to land big at some point and cinnamon won't take it well.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> that's like saying the mosley win was a good one. it wouldve been good... ten years ago... at welterweight.


You're right that it's not a particularly good win. That makes it all the more sad that it would probably be the best win on Alfredo "I lose every significant fight I'm in" Angulo's resume.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> there is a reason they chose el perro(a) instead of Lara. GBP isn't in the losing business.
> angulo will be toasted and i don't feel one inch sorry about his ass.Hes a sore loser and will be set up vs Canelo.


I'm a huge Lara fan too, and I think Angulo was a bitch about the fight, but I think Angulo's gonna throw a spanner in the works here. He's got the ability to knock cinnamon out.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez will dispatch Angulo by KO, I have no doubts....
> Just don't really care to watch this let alone pay for it.
> (Not really into seeing Mex on Mex violence)
> 
> Lara fight is the only one that matters for Canelo @the time.


Mex on Mex violence are usually the best, most entertaining ones tho...

Morales/Barrera, Marquez/Vazquez, ect, ect, ect...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Angulo win's. Mark that shit down. Breh.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Angulo win's. Mark that shit down. Breh.


:deal

Gonna make my avatar one of el perro in the build up to this.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Fun fight. 

I think that El Perro has a better chance than many think. Especially if the version of him that showed up against Lara makes an appearance. Take a look at Alvarez in the Gomez fight. I think Alvarez will drop rounds on inactivity and he will be highly dependent on his power to change the course of the fight.

GBP are putting him in tough. He is either going to rise of cement FMJ's legacy. Another one ruined.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@Chacal Saul isn't exactly lacking in size when compared to Angulo(e)

He's shorter with a reach that's smaller by an inch.

Angulo was 174 in his last fight. Alvarez can come in at 172 if he chooses to do so.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @Chacal Saul isn't exactly lacking in size when compared to Angulo(e)
> 
> He's shorter with a reach that's smaller by an inch.
> 
> Angulo was 174 in his last fight. Alvarez can come in at 172 if he chooses to do so.


I know this but Cinnamon has made his career fighting undersized opponents. The only real guy about his size was ordinary austin.

I've not seen Cinnamon take a punch of a legit JMW before, and I believe he is chinny as it is. Add to this El Perro's power, which is real, I think Cinnamon is in for a brutal knockout.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Gulo(e) can be had with left hooks, bodyshots, and uppercuts. The Gasless one will bring those tools out unlike Bballandy.

Cintron is looking like Roy Jonez in here countering Gulo's jab with a left hook downstairs from the outside. He's also doubling and tripling up on the hook.

Kermit throwing the str8 right downstairs


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I know this but Cinnamon has made his career fighting undersized opponents. The only real guy about his size was ordinary austin.
> 
> I've not seen Cinnamon take a punch of a legit JMW before, and I believe he is chinny as it is. Add to this El Perro's power, which is real, I think Cinnamon is in for a brutal knockout.


:conf

the gassy one is defensively minded and has counterpunching skillz


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gulo(e) can be had with left hooks, bodyshots, and uppercuts. The Gasless one will bring those tools out unlike Bballandy.
> 
> Cintron is looking like Roy Jonez in here countering Gulo's jab with a left hook downstairs from the outside. He's also doubling and tripling up on the hook.
> 
> Kermit throwing the str8 right downstairs


Again, the Angulo then is different to the one trained my Virgil Hunter. You think Cintron is a better boxer than Lara? You're a smart guy Leon, watch the Lara fight again. You can see the improvements. El Perro's offensive footwork against Lara was real nice, and he was smart with how he switched up his body-head attack and he still kept the relentless pressure on.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :conf
> 
> the gassy one is defensively minded and has counterpunching skillz


So is/does Lara, Angulo still found a way to land hard and drop Lara, he also had Lara tired after one round. I get that Cinnamon is gonna throw more combo's than Lara and maybe hurt Perro with that, but Angulo's a hungry motherfucker who's gonna punch with him. That's what Angulo can do. He can take punishment, go to the body and knock you on your ass with one clean punch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Again, the Angulo then is different to the one trained my Virgil Hunter. You think Cintron is a better boxer than Lara? You're a smart guy Leon, watch the Lara fight again. You can see the improvements. El Perro's offensive footwork against Lara was real nice, and he was smart with how he switched up his body-head attack and he still kept the relentless pressure on.
> 
> So is/does Lara, Angulo still found a way to land hard and drop Lara, he also had Lara tired after one round. I get that Cinnamon is gonna throw more combo's than Lara and maybe hurt Perro with that, but Angulo's a hungry motherfucker who's gonna punch with him. That's what Angulo can do. He can take punishment, go to the body and knock you on your ass with one clean punch.


Saul's will beat Gulo(e) up with his offense, which keeps Gulo(e) off of him

Comparing Bballandy-Gulo(e) to Gasnelo(e)-Gulo(e) is like comparing Floyd-Cotto(e) to emmanuel-Cotto(e). The Slique Black guy is the better boxer and fighter, but his more offensively minded rival provided enough firepower to discourage the swarmer and had an easier time because of that.

I question where Gulo(e)'s headspace is. He has a "warrior" style, but he has shown he isn't a life or death type of guy. No disrespect to him either because I wouldn't want to continue fighting if my orbital was broken.

Gulo(e) recently had his soul taken by Bballandy. Gasnelo(e) just got schooled by Floyd. Gassy will be in a healthier state of mind. Gasnelo(e) doesn't have Bballandy's natural sliqueness nor the going backwards footwork, but he has decent upper body movement and is better at close quarters. He'll do better than Bballandy did at closer ranges should the longer distances he prefers gets compromised by Gulo(e)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Saul's will beat Gulo(e) up with his offense, which keeps Gulo(e) off of him
> 
> Comparing Bballandy-Gulo(e) to Gasnelo(e)-Gulo(e) is like comparing Floyd-Cotto(e) to emmanuel-Cotto(e). The Slique Black guy is the better boxer and fighter, but his more offensively minded rival provided enough firepower to discourage the swarmer and had an easier time because of that.
> 
> ...


I wasn't comparing them offensively, you mentioned Cinnamon has good defence and as a throwaway comment I mentioned how good Lara's defence is.

The FACTS I'm looking at for this fight.

Cinnamon has poor stamina
Perro goes to the body very well
Cinnamon has a shaky chin
Perro has legit one punch KO power
Cinnamon shells up on the ropes at times
Perro gets off his best work on opponents who are against the ropes
Cinnamon throws punches in combination
Perro punches with you

2+2 = Angulo by KO


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :conf
> 
> the gassy one is defensively minded and has counterpunching skillz


Slow as fuark tho.

He can't bully Angulo like all his undersized opponents and cab drivers he's fought and I don't think he'd outwork him. Canelo has to knock him out IMO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

GREAT fight!

I make no prediction, but this will definitely answer some questions about Canelo, one way or the other.

Angulo is aggressive, and he's tough as nails, but he's also pretty easy to hit. He's not the most defensive-minded fighter, by a longshot, his great chin saved him many times, against lesser punchers than Canelo. (Guitierez, etc) Canelo will have plenty of chances to land a fight-ending bomb.

- But the pressure Angulo brings, has Canelo ever seen that before? Will he fight or just shell up?


It should be a war, one way or another. I'm betting on the under.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Anglo by late stoppage or UD. The heart is with Canelo though.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a good fight, but not PPV worthy. Surprised to see so many picking the upset


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Surprised with the backing of Angulo. For some reason I have only seen a couple Angulo fights, from that view I can only see Alvarez getting what he wants. Any Recommended Angulo fights??


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll go for Canelo stoppage but to have some real hairy moments in there. Angulo will make him fight, he'll have to fight at a higher tempo than he likes to but Angulo will probably walk himself into some big shots as well. I'm thinking an explosive short fight around 6-8 rounds. If it goes pasT I think Angulo has a great chance.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Surprised with the backing of Angulo. For some reason I have only seen a couple Angulo fights, from that view I can only see Alvarez getting what he wants. Any Recommended Angulo fights??


the kirkland fight, the lara fight, rosado, joel julio and the cintron fight. he makes poor choices in the ring sometimes. if he had been more patient against kirkland, he wouldve won easily. i think he couldve won against lara if he had adjusted his strategy after being hurt. he's a very good fighter.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I like him just for rocking the cornrows.
> Plus he seems like a good person, but he hasn't been the same since the Kirkland massacre.


Became a better boxer with Hunter but hasn't gotten rid of his pressure fighting. Brings fun fights I like him too.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Mex on Mex violence are usually the best, most entertaining ones tho...
> 
> Morales/Barrera, Marquez/Vazquez, ect, ect, ect...


100% agree... But those guys also finished eachothers physical primes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo's not a bad counter-puncher and has heavy hands which could function as a deterrent, but his movement isn't consistent enough that he avoids the ropes IMO and he's not great there. These moments of inactivity are not encouraging to me:










































Nelo needs to watch out, like Chacal said, he can punch with Canelo:


















Angulo might work wonders with a pawing jab like Trout, Shane, and Floyd used to get him to shell up, if Hunter advises that.

Plus we saw what Angulo did to Rosado, and we know he's got a good chin given what he went through against Golovkin and Quillin. He hits hard.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo's not a bad counter-puncher and has heavy hands which could function as a deterrent, but his movement isn't consistent enough that he avoids the ropes IMO and he's not great there. These moments of inactivity are not encouraging to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No room for error against a guy like Angulo.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see it with Angulo. He's good, but he's very beatable and there's no way GBP would put Canelo in there with him if they could envisage an upset. I'm surprised so many on here are picking him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how much Angulo has left tbh. He has taken a lot of punishment and got his eye destroyed vs Lara it might be like it was with Margarito that his eye is now a weakness.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Should be a good scrap. I picking Canelo by UD. Angulo will cause him some problems but Canelo's class will see him through. I wouldn't rule out a late round TKO because of Angulo's damaged eye as well.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Jose Sulaiman is cumming in his pants right now thinking of a way to strip Mayweather of his 154lb title and attach it to this fight.

Anyway, I'm picking Alvarez by decision with a few hairy moments for him along the way.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I don't think it's Canelo's chin that's the problem. Besides being buzzed against Cotto's brother, he's taken everything reasonably well. It's his lack of footspeed and the ability to clinch to offset that. This is going to be tough...but you never know how a guy reacts to such a brutal ending like what Angulo got.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't think it's Canelo's chin that's the problem. Besides being buzzed against Cotto's brother, he's taken everything reasonably well. It's his lack of footspeed and the ability to clinch to offset that. This is going to be tough...but you never know how a guy reacts to such a brutal ending like what Angulo got.


Who's he been hit by though? Certainly nobody as big as Angulo, and nobody who hits as hard as angulo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Good fight, very happy. Thought he'd take Molina, I stand corrected.


I couldnt see Canelo bitching it. Not with the notion floating around that hes a PPV fighter now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> the kirkland fight, the lara fight, rosado, joel julio and the cintron fight. he makes poor choices in the ring sometimes. if he had been more patient against kirkland, he wouldve won easily. i think he couldve won against lara if he had adjusted his strategy after being hurt. he's a very good fighter.


Yes these ones ive seen. Not unimaginable to see Angulo winning but still not seeing Canelo losing.

That left hook on Mares Moreno undercard was heavy though. Thats what happens when you goto toe to toe and try landing bombs on perro


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Who's he been hit by though? Certainly nobody as big as Angulo, and nobody who hits as hard as angulo.


Then again, who has Angulo stopped? Julio? Rosado? Not really a murder's row of class opposition.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Then again, who has Angulo stopped? Julio? Rosado? Not really a murder's row of class opposition.


angulo looked great in there against lara and kirkland. the fights were his to lose. at least that's how i see it. he knocked lara down twice and that in itself is something. his chin is great, his stamina is very good and his skills are better than people think. if he moved his head more, he'd be a real monster. his whole upper body actually.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> angulo looked great in there against lara and kirkland. the fights were his to lose. at least that's how i see it. he knocked lara down twice and that in itself is something. his chin is great, his stamina is very good and his skills are better than people think. if he moved his head more, he'd be a real monster. his whole upper body actually.


Ángulo has a great chin....but a very weak cornea.:smile


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I re-watched Angulo vs. Lara the other day. What Lara did so well was move behind his jab. He'd blind Angulo, take a small step either back or to the side, and repeat. Occasionally, he would throw the jab, not move his feet, and land a piston like left. What made the straight left so effective was Angulo walking towards it, expecting Lara to move.

While I see Canelo wanting to counter the straight ahead fighter, I don't see this subtle technique in his game. Angulo likely finds Canelo easier. I think this is going to be quite the action fight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Ángulo has a great chin....but a very weak cornea.:smile


durante la pelea no estabas riendo, verdad wey? :hey


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

​


Trash Bags said:


> durante la pelea no estabas riendo, verdad wey? :hey


I was very concern but Lara showed twice the heart. La perra bitched himself out because the unbearable pain and didn't have the courage to admit it.
I'm looking forward for canelo to tap that ass. This time Angulo won't have all the advantages he had vs Lara.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> ​
> I was very concern but Lara showed twice the heart. La perra bitched himself out because the unbearable pain and didn't have the courage to admit it.
> I'm looking forward for canelo to tap that ass. This time Angulo won't have all the advantages he had vs Lara.


what advantages did he have against lara? it's true that lara showed good heart. angulo, not so much. así es este bisne.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what advantages did he have against lara? it's true that lara showed good heart. angulo, not so much. así es este bisne.


Very small ring plus Lara alleges that he wasn't allowed to enter above 164 but Angulo came in at 175.


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Great fight.

Canelo stops Angulo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Slow as fuark tho.
> 
> He can't bully Angulo like all his undersized opponents and cab drivers he's fought and I don't think he'd outwork him. Canelo has to knock him out IMO.


His feet are slow as fuck. That's why he depends on other things for defense instead of movement. He's working on being a difficult to hit while moving economically just like a Black guy. He now has a better understanding of the Black style after getting schooled by Floyd for the whole 12th.

His hands are impressively explosive for a Mexican guy.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Very small ring plus Lara alleges that he wasn't allowed to enter above 164 but Angulo came in at 175.


Plus, the floor was like a jelly pudding.
I saw Lara's interview after the fight. He gave angulo all credits for his power and pressure. But he understood right away that he was set up for this fight. 
I hope Ronnie and De Cubas are paying more attention the next time.
He obviously can't trust his own promoter like most Cuban fighters.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> His feet are slow as fuck. That's why he depends on other things for defense instead of movement. He's working on being a difficult to hit while moving economically just like a Black guy. He now has a better understanding of the Black style after getting schooled by Floyd for the whole 12th.
> 
> His hands are impressively explosive for a Mexican guy.


I think Floyd might have really damaged Canelo's confidence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo's not a bad counter-puncher and has heavy hands which could function as a deterrent, but his movement isn't consistent enough that he avoids the ropes IMO and he's not great there. These moments of inactivity are not encouraging to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man, my brain keeps telling me Angulo wins. But my gut is going with Canelo though :think

His offense looked pretty good vs Lopez. I can't wait to see what it'll look like 1.5 years after that fight against somebody who isn't a southpaw(Trout) or super slick (Mayweather).

If Angulo's defense was a little better or if he was a little sturdier, then I'd pick him, but I think Canelo can hurt him more than Lara did. Lara likes to take a lot of breaks also(doesn't show the same fatigue as Canelo though), but he made it through.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gulo(e) can be had with left hooks, bodyshots, and uppercuts. The Gasless one will bring those tools out unlike Bballandy.
> 
> Cintron is looking like Roy Jonez in here countering Gulo's jab with a left hook downstairs from the outside. He's also doubling and tripling up on the hook.
> 
> Kermit throwing the str8 right downstairs


Too bad Alvarez doesn't throw enough of them.

You will be proven wrong again. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, my brain keeps telling me Angulo wins. But my gut is going with Canelo though :think
> 
> His offense looked pretty good vs Lopez. I can't wait to see what it'll look like 1.5 years after that fight against somebody who isn't a southpaw(Trout) or super slick (Mayweather).
> 
> If Angulo's defense was a little better or if he was a little sturdier, then I'd pick him, but I think Canelo can hurt him more than Lara did. Lara likes to take a lot of breaks also(doesn't show the same fatigue as Canelo though), but he made it through.


My gut is also telling me Canelo also. Something tells me he'll come through as the better, smarter fighter while Angulo will fall short at making it his fight, and Canelo will catch him coming in. But the evidence so far indicates to me he won't be able to outrun him.

Re-watching now.






Dammit I HATE COMMITTING TO A PICK!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My gut is also telling me Canelo also. Something tells me he'll come through as the better, smarter fighter while Angulo will fall short at making it his fight, and Canelo will catch him coming in. But the evidence so far indicates to me he won't be able to outrun him.
> 
> Re-watching now.
> 
> ...


:lol: I'm with you man. I can make good cases for both of them. I haven't even voted in my own poll yet.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a relatively casual interest in this fight, I'd never personally sit down to analyse it in depth, but although I really like Angulo, Canelo hwas born ready and I share that same gut instinct as Bogo. I'm going for Canelo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think Floyd might have really damaged Canelo's confidence.


Any psychological damage Floyd gave him is far less than what Bballandy did to Angulo(e). Gulo(e) got his soul taken. Perhaps you have a confirmation bias. A blood and guts type of fighter who gets mentally broken suffers hard.


bald_head_slick said:


> Too bad Alvarez doesn't throw enough of them.
> 
> You will be proven wrong again. :lol:


your prediction is so soft you were better off saying nothing


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Gulo(e) may be tough, but he's no margo(e). He can be shaken early on


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gulo(e) may be tough, but he's no margo(e). He can be shaken early on


Angulo with a Margo type chin, durability, and stamina would be scary as fuck.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> His feet are slow as fuck. That's why he depends on other things for defense instead of movement. He's working on being a difficult to hit while moving economically just like a Black guy. *He now has a better understanding of the Black style after getting schooled by Floyd for the whole 12th.*
> 
> His hands are impressively explosive for a Mexican guy.


that remains to be seen....


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo's not a bad counter-puncher and has heavy hands which could function as a deterrent, but his movement isn't consistent enough that he avoids the ropes IMO and he's not great there. These moments of inactivity are not encouraging to me:


these are the *exact* moments i was referring to in my other thread :good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> these are the *exact* moments i was referring to in my other thread :good


Haha yeah man I saw.

Though when I was looking for the Mosley moment for that gif, I did notice he threw more than usual when backed against the ropes. Angulo is obviously a whole different scenario though.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I couldnt see Canelo bitching it. Not with the notion floating around that hes a PPV fighter now


I'm very glad he didn't. I mean he did take on Trout when he didn't _have_ to and GBP would have made any excuse to avoid that fight before the Floyd one, so he's shown before he's willing to face tough competition. I just figured he'd want a belt immediately after and an easier fight. Undercard fights will be the determining factor in if this is a PPV and who will purchase it if it is.

I think Canelo fights smart and uses his movement and counter punching to catch Angulo as he comes in most of the night. Later in the fight when Canelo starts to gas is what we'll all be waiting for. He's going to get taken to the ropes and he's going to be hit, I think he takes the shots and continues on to a unanimous decision. Wouldn't be surprised to see Angulo hurt him, just don't see Canelo losing enough rounds to lose a decision unless he's dropped and hurt.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy shite. I'm going with an Angulo late TKO, like Frochy coming on vs Groves.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Any psychological damage Floyd gave him is far less than what Bballandy did to Angulo(e). Gulo(e) got his soul taken. Perhaps you have a confirmation bias. A blood and guts type of fighter who gets mentally broken suffers hard.
> 
> your prediction is so soft you were better off saying nothing


It's not bias, my favourite boxer is rigo and lara is one of them too. I prefer technical fighters to blood and guts warriors by far. I've given you quite a lot of information to how I see the fight, no need to be disrespectful like that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Then again, who has Angulo stopped? Julio? Rosado? Not really a murder's row of class opposition.


He stopped the tough rosado quicker than ggg did


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Bogotazo, Dwyer is in the same boat as us. Feels the fight is too risky to bet on either guy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He stopped the tough rosado quicker than ggg did


Well Rosado says he has grown lightyears since then. He says he didn't even know how to take a punch back then.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> these are the *exact* moments i was referring to in my other thread :good


Also some of the moments that made me ask earlier, "Will Canelo fight or just shell up?"

It's an incredibly interesting fight, even if you're not a fan of Canelo. (I'm not.)

Gun to my head, I'd pick Canelo via an early stoppage, as I think Angulo will probably fight close & leave himself open too much, but I'm not really predicting nor betting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's not bias, my favourite boxer is rigo and lara is one of them too. I prefer technical fighters to blood and guts warriors by far. I've given you quite a lot of information to how I see the fight, *no need to be disrespectful like that.*


my bad if you took it that way


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Bogotazo, Dwyer is in the same boat as us. Feels the fight is too risky to bet on either guy


Dammit now I don't even know.

Glad to see Dwyer's not charging anymore though.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am officially on board for Angulo stoppage


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm conflicted because I could see Canelo stopping Angulo but I can also see Angulo applying to much pressure and Canelo's stamina not being able to hold up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> my bad if you took it that way


It's fine man, just seemed a bit out of nowhere cause we were having a good conversation I thought. @KOking95 has a good idea of betting on Angulo KO and Canelo KO. I could see both guys getting stopped and there'd probably being decent odds.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gee, nobody saw this one coming a year ago haha... 

Alvarez by decision. He'll look slick and skilled against Angulo.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MyName said:


> Goo and interesting.
> 
> Third consecutive hard fight for Alvarez.


I can't get over how some people continue to say he cherry picks. He fought the consensus #1 at JMW in Trout and then fight the best PFP fighter in the world in Floyd. Now he's taking a dangerous fight in Angulo. The fight is especially dangerous because he's coming off a near shutout loss against Floyd.

Props to Canelo for being a man.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I'm conflicted because I could see Canelo stopping Angulo but I can also see Angulo applying to much pressure and Canelo's stamina not being able to hold up.


His stamina held up great at a catchweight versus Floyd...the stamina thing is overblown. Open scoring against Trout was as responsible for his inactivity as was his stamina imho


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> His stamina held up great at a catchweight versus Floyd...the stamina thing is overblown. Open scoring against Trout was as responsible for his inactivity as was his stamina imho


naw his stamina really does suck. It has more to do with the way he fights and how tense he is in the ring imo. He puts 100% on every punch and explodes, but it takes him time to recover.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

My thoughts on the fight. :good


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I always said Angulo would be a tough fight for Canelo and Lara. I predicted an Angulo stoppage on Lara based on the fact Lara can not fight inside and that is where Angulo triumphs. By the way people using the Cintron fight to predict the Lara fight either DKSAB or are idiots. Cintron is a tall LMW with good power and high activity. He threw over 1000 punches in their fight to keep Angulo at bay. Lara is neither tall or throws close to 1000 punches a fight. Angulo was always going to get in there. His only mistake was getting tagged too much on the way in. A little bit better defense and he stops Lara. Let's face it we were all thinking it as the fight was progressing it. 

As far as the Canelo fight I think Canelo will see some troubles. More than people expect specially on the ropes. However Canelo is an explosive counterpuncher who will time Angulo and land something big hurting him and eventually stopping him. 

Hopefully after that Canelo will face the winner of Molina-Lara who I also predict Molina will win again. To me Molina is the best 154 pounder in the world and unrightfully hated for his style.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

KO KING95 said:


> My thoughts on the fight. :good


thanks for making this. I'll watch it when I get home


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

it's finalized

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-a...-73480?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well Rosado says he has grown lightyears since then. He says he didn't even know how to take a punch back then.


It's easy to say that in hindsight. The truth is that Angulo's power is forreal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> It's easy to say that in hindsight. The truth is that Angulo's power is forreal.


Well if he didn't do better against GGG, who is arguably fast and stronger than Angulo I would believe it was just talk, but he showed otherwise IMHO.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well if he didn't do better against GGG, who is arguably fast and stronger than Angulo I would believe it was just talk, but he showed otherwise IMHO.


He was boxing quite well against Angulo until he get caught. I think it's bullshit. GGG might be a better overall fighter but I don't know if he has that 1 shot power that Angulo has.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> He was boxing quite well against Angulo until he get caught. I think it's bullshit. GGG might be a better overall fighter but I don't know if he has that 1 shot power that Angulo has.


Never saw Angulo as a one shot guy. He is an attrition guy. GGG is a one shot you could go to sleep guy, similar to Lucas. IMHO.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo mid to late TKO. I understand he's a dangerous guy to underrate but I'm surprised at how many people are choosing him, it wouldn't be a shock if Angulo won considering what he brings.

This is a fight where Alvarez can look good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jorge Linares vs Nihito Arakawa and Leo Santa Cruz vs Christian Mijares is being worked on to the card


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jorge Linares vs Nihito Arakawa and Leo Santa Cruz vs Christian Mijares is being worked on to the card


Nice!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I'm putting money on the dog. I hope he s a big underdog.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Jorge Linares vs Nihito Arakawa and Leo Santa Cruz vs Christian Mijares is being worked on to the card


:cheers Good stuff!


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see the heavy hands Canelo's apparently got. Angulo's the guy with the heavy hands. Maidana and Matthysse have heavy hands. George Foreman has heavy hands. Mayorga has heavy hands. GGG has heavy hands. Shane Mosley even said Canelo and Mayweather's power is similar. They both hit sharp but not necessarily heavy. Josesito Lopez said out of everyone he fought, Maidana hit the hardest by far. Canelo is not good because he has a lot of power or heavy hands, he's good because he can put great combinations together and land every punch with sharpness. I don't think he's knocking any fighter down the caliber of Lara with 6-inch left hooks. Angulo's KO highlight reel is brutal. and just by watching him fight, you can see the way Angulo throws his shots and lands them, that he looks like he has rocks in those gloves. I don't get the same feeling when Canelo lands his punches. He looks strong, physically in both body and legs, but still.

As for the fight, Canelo hasn't fought someone who's gonna be just as big as him on fight night, and who's gonna come and try to punch holes through him the whole time. although, we don't know the condition Angulo is in at this point in his career with the eye and the wars he's been in. but if Angulo is like his old self, I pick him to win.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I too am picking el perro to win. If he looks anything like did against lara up until that freak injury then i think he'll whoop canelo. Interesting to see where both of them will be after coming off their respective losses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Never saw Angulo as a one shot guy. He is an attrition guy. GGG is a one shot you could go to sleep guy, similar to Lucas. IMHO.


I agree with this


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobo said:


> As for the fight, Canelo hasn't fought someone who's gonna be just as big as him on fight night, and who's gonna come and try to punch holes through him the whole time. although, we don't know the condition Angulo is in at this point in his career with the eye and the wars he's been in. but if Angulo is like his old self, I pick him to win.


I take it you're unaware Canelo fought Trout? Trout...one of the largest JMW there is. Canelo beat an undefeated version of Trout too. Now Trout isn't a power puncher by any means but he's probably bigger than Angulo and he certainly has better boxing ability and defense than Angulo.

This board grossly underestimates Alvarez. This fight will be a good smack in the face to the nonbelievers.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Bobo said:


> I don't see the heavy hands Canelo's apparently got. Angulo's the guy with the heavy hands. Maidana and Matthysse have heavy hands. George Foreman has heavy hands. Mayorga has heavy hands. GGG has heavy hands. Shane Mosley even said Canelo and Mayweather's power is similar. They both hit sharp but not necessarily heavy. Josesito Lopez said out of everyone he fought, Maidana hit the hardest by far. Canelo is not good because he has a lot of power or heavy hands, he's good because he can put great combinations together and land every punch with sharpness. I don't think he's knocking any fighter down the caliber of Lara with 6-inch left hooks. Angulo's KO highlight reel is brutal. and just by watching him fight, you can see the way Angulo throws his shots and lands them, that he looks like he has rocks in those gloves. I don't get the same feeling when Canelo lands his punches. He looks strong, physically in both body and legs, but still.
> 
> As for the fight, Canelo hasn't fought someone who's gonna be just as big as him on fight night, and who's gonna come and try to punch holes through him the whole time. although, we don't know the condition Angulo is in at this point in his career with the eye and the wars he's been in. but if Angulo is like his old self, I pick him to win.


He sparked out Baldomir when he was 19. He might have been an old and past it Baldomir but no one has ever layed the man out.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> > Gulo(e) can be had with left hooks, bodyshots, and uppercuts. The Gasless one will bring those tools out unlike Bballandy.
> ...


 @bald_head_slick the truth is you've never proven me wrong on anything. how does it feel to constantly be on the wrong end


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*bald_head_slick* the truth is you've never proven me wrong on anything. how does it feel to constantly be on the wrong end


Dude Angulo is shot. Lara ended him.

Let's see what he does against legit 154 pounders.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Dude Angulo is shot. Lara ended him.
> 
> Let's see what he does against legit 154 pounders.


Yeah..so shot that you voted that he would win. :rolleyes

Canelo completely wrecked the same guy that made Lara go through hell and dropped him on his ass twice. :yep


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Yeah..so shot that you voted that he would win. :rolleyes
> 
> Canelo completely wrecked the same guy that made Lara go through hell and dropped him on his ass twice. :yep


Angulo looked totally different than in the fight with Lara. He had no speed or power. Also Alvarez looked different.

Alvarez also didn't make weight. Alvarez looked more active and explosive than we have seen him EVER. When he was in the driver seat he came in heavy and we see his conditioning was on point. That leads me to believe that Alvarez is actually a SMW.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Angulo looked totally different than in the fight with Lara. He had no speed or power. Also Alvarez looked different.
> 
> Alvarez also didn't make weight. Alvarez looked more active and explosive than we have seen him EVER. When he was in the driver seat he came in heavy and we see his conditioning was on point. That leads me to believe that Alvarez is actually a SMW.


Angulo came in heavier than Alvarez :lol: atsch


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Angulo came in heavier than Alvarez :lol: atsch


WTF you idiot? Alvarez didn't make weight is what I am talking about. If he isn't making weight AND his conditioning is on point that points to him being naturally bigger.

I have no problem with the call I made because I always said _IF _the same Angulo showed up. He didn't. Angulo is done.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> WTF you idiot? Alvarez didn't make weight is what I am talking about. If he isn't making weight AND his conditioning is on point that points to him being naturally bigger.
> 
> I have no problem with the call I made because I always said _IF _the same Angulo showed up. He didn't. Angulo is done.


Angulo didn't make weight either.

Weight had nothing to do with it...Canelo has the superior skills, and made sure THAT same Angulo you keep mentioning didn't show up by beating the shit out of him from the start.

Don't be a bitch and give credit where credit is due instead of making excuses like a butthurt ***.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Angulo didn't make weight either.
> 
> Weight had nothing to do with it...Canelo has the superior skills, and made sure THAT same Angulo you keep mentioning didn't show up by beating the shit out of him from the start.
> 
> Don't be a bitch and give credit where credit is due instead of making excuses like a butthurt ***.


What are you talking about? Angulo did make weight. 154. Alvarez didn't.

We all knew Alvarez had superior skills you idiot. What Alvarez showed tonight that he hadn't shown before is the ability to deploy those skills without completely gassing over the course of a fight. Say waht you want, Angulo looked like a different fighter. He had nothing from the opening bell. If you feel Alvarez is all that, start calling for the Lara fight.

You are being a dumb bitch constantly saying shit I am not saying like a butt hurt ***. If Alvarez had all these skills you talked about he would have been firing those hard shots against Mayweather. IMHO, this fight shows that weight is a serious issue for Alvarez. When he cuts he is a shell of himself.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> What are you talking about? Angulo did make weight. 154. Alvarez didn't.
> 
> We all knew Alvarez had superior skills you idiot. What Alvarez showed tonight that he hadn't shown before is the ability to deploy those skills without completely gassing over the course of a fight. Say waht you want, Angulo looked like a different fighter. He had nothing from the opening bell. If you feel Alvarez is all that, start calling for the Lara fight.
> 
> You are being a dumb bitch constantly saying shit I am not saying like a butt hurt ***. If Alvarez had all these skills you talked about he would have been firing those hard shots against Mayweather. IMHO, this fight shows that weight is a serious issue for Alvarez. When he cuts he is a shell of himself.


154.5lbs

Canelo was at 155lbs, again that one single lb didn't make a fucking diffrence.

point is, Leon proved your ass wrong, and you come in here saying stupid shit about Angulo being shot, Canelo looking better only because he weighed in ONE FUCKING LB over the 154lbs limit, as if him actually improving more is not possible. Fuck outta here with that stupid shit.

Floyd is a level above you dipshit, so of course Canelo wasn't gonna be landing all those shots against the best defense in the sport today and one of the greatest of all time..The fact you even bring that shit up is stupid as fuck.

The funny thing about all this is that im not even that big of a fan of Canelo...But some of the crying thats been happening after he proved all you idiots who were picking Angulo wrong has been quite pathetic.

And for the record, i have wanted the Canelo-Lara fight to happen now, but thats not up to me to decide now is it?

I'm still 50/50 on that...While i don't think much of Canelo as some, i also find Lara to be stupidly overrated.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 154.5lbs
> 
> Canelo was at 155lbs, again that one single lb didn't make a fucking diffrence.
> 
> ...


If they were above why did Alvarez pay? I didn't say the pound made the difference. I said for a guy his age to not make weight AND still be in great shape tells us something about Alvarez' "ideal weight".

Nobody proved me wrong other than Angulo. Angulo is shot. Alvarez improving more? Who the fuck is he fighting?!?! Trout is his best win to date! Trout's best win is Delvin Rodriguez. Somehow the kid gets rated #2 at weight! Look what Lara did to Trout. Stupid shit is you pretending that Angulo looked anywhere near what he did before Lara smashed him.

A level above? That has shit to do with the point I am making. Alvarez wasn't letting his hands go, unlike with Angulo. Alvarez didn't have to land. Alvarez wasn't even throwing! Tell me what greatness in front of you has to do with you not even jabbing? Because FMJ was damned sure not running from him.

Crying? I picked Angulo only on the caveat that he was the same fighter pre-Lara. He wasn't. I knew full well that Alvarez was the better skilled fighter. You sound like a complete stupid ass thinking anyone thought that Angulo was the better skilled fighter.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> If they were above why did Alvarez pay? I didn't say the pound made the difference. I said for a guy his age to not make weight AND still be in great shape tells us something about Alvarez' "ideal weight".
> 
> Nobody proved me wrong other than Angulo. Angulo is shot. Alvarez improving more? Who the fuck is he fighting?!?! Trout is his best win to date! Trout's best win is Delvin Rodriguez. Somehow the kid gets rated #2 at weight! Look what Lara did to Trout. Stupid shit is you pretending that Angulo looked anywhere near what he did before Lara smashed him.
> 
> ...


The whole weight thing looked like a "power move" to me more than anything...He could have made the last lb, but for some reason he decided not to even bother, it's not like a title was at stake either way.

Actually, Trout's best win is Cotto, who was coming back from giving Floyd his toughest fight in years...and before that everyone and their mother was saying that Canelo was ducking him and wont ever fight him, and if he did, Trout would school him....Then Canelo dos end up fighting him and beating him, and now Trout was never shit? :lol: atsch

Same shit is happening with Angulo now, pre-Canelo fight "He was giving Lara hell, he'll beat Canelo, blah, blah, blah" After Canelo whops that ass, "Oh he's shot" :rofl

Look what Lara did to Trout? well look what Angulo did to Lara :lol:

I could easily be a dumbass and say stupid shit like "Canelo took Trouts soul, thats why Lara beat him so easily!" But nahh, i don't roll like that. Thats what you dumbasses who picked Angulo are doing. Watch the fight again, around just 7 seconds into the fight, Canelo catches Angulo with a hard ass left hook, and immediatley gets his respect..Something Lara failed to do...get his respect early. Canelo started fast and aggressive and didn't give Angulo any chance to do shit....But of course, it's much more easier for the simple minded to simply say that Angulo was shot.

As for Mayweather, Canelo made the mistake of trying to box with Mayweather, and STILL kept trying to despite the fact it wasn't working... which was going to end one way only, and we all know how. Despite him losing probably every round, he still made it competitive at times....That same Canelo would smash ANY version of Angulo, FACT.

Lets face it, only reason you were all picking Angulo was because of the hell he put Lara through, and figured if he could do that to him, he'll do better against Canelo...You guys overrate the hell out of Lara...and now that Canelo proved you all wrong, all y'all got is the old "oh he was shot" argument.

Styles make fights. :deal


----------

